# Bobcats Game Discussion thread.



## Diable

We're playing the Cavs tonight.The game is in High Definition and we're looking pretty good to this point.


----------



## Diable

This team is playing well right now.We really made a lot of plays on both ends of the floor in the first half of this game.Up fifteen right now.It'll be interesting to see if they can sustain this level of play throughout the season,right now this team is performing far above my expectations to start the season.Of course we basically got SJax for nothing since Raja wasn't able to play and Radmanovich isn't very good.


----------



## Basel

Bobcats are laying the smacketh down on the Cavs right now, and I love it. I just hope they keep it up. Gerald Wallace is playing some great basketball.


----------



## Diable

I hate when they have the games on SPorts South.The picture looks horrible...I think Time Warner isn't giving us enough fiber around here,because some games look great and others are basically unwatchable.As much as I'm paying them I'm going to ***** to them about it too...Or just go to Directv.Tonight's game is just awful.


----------



## HB

Bobcats are playing better since the Sjax trade


----------



## Diable

We played a really good first half against Denver. Team is pretty good at home, but they just look like a completely different team on the road. Just lack the same confidence or whatever. Gerald playing some manly basketball, if he could have finished a bit better we'd have a decent lead now.


----------



## Diable

We really did a great job of finishing out this game. Wallace was masterful tonight and everyone else played pretty well too. We couldn't stop Melo at all, but down the stretch we got a few stops.


----------



## Diable

This team just isn't good for anything on the road. They played okay tonight, but noone wins when you turn the ball over that much. It was over twenty with a lot of clock left and that's in a close game


----------



## Basel

Doing well against Cleveland tonight.


----------



## Basel

Bobcats can't get a call from the refs at all.


----------



## Diable

Cats are creeping towards .500 now. Can't say I saw it since I didn't order LP this year and couldn't find it online. Sjax had a great game, in particular a very efficient game with 43 points on 22 shots. Really beginning to worry about Raymond. He simply hasn't played worth a damn lately and since DJ is in a season long slump we're really weak at a position that looked to be relatively set to start the season.


----------



## Diable

Bobcats closed out the third in great form tonight. Right now they're up 13 on the Spurs. Man Gerald is just balling too. He's done about everything you could want. Has made some incredible blocks tonight.


----------



## Diable

**** this team just sucks donkey dicks in the other 49 states. Aaron Afflalo just killed us tonight though. I think he missed one shot all night.


----------



## Diable

Damn it's a good thing the Suns couldn't hold onto the ball late in this game. We really couldn't have won this game without their help. We really needed it too. Back to .500

Wow I am still totally baffled by the foul that they DQ'ed Gerald with. Unless the ref had money on the Suns there's no explanation for it. Gerald set a pick , ran the lane and Steve Nash grabbed him by the waist from behind. Unless there's a rule against letting Nash touch you too close to your genitals it has to be one of the worst foul calls in the history of the game. His fifth foul might have been one of the cheapest fouls in the history of the game too. He touched Nash in the back in a play which had no bearing upon the Suns missing a shot...I mean you could call it a foul, but if you do you're looking at ten hour games with the towel boys playing two on two at the end.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Bobcats-Trail Blazers Preview*



> The Portland Trail Blazers are anxious to get Brandon Roy back, but if Andre Miller keeps scoring like he did in their latest game, they can afford to wait a little bit longer.
> 
> Miller's career-high 52 points helped the Trail Blazers snap a three-game skid, and they may need another big game from their point guard Monday night as it's unlikely Roy will return when Portland hosts the surging Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> The Trail Blazers (28-21) have been as banged up as any team in the league, with Greg Oden and Joel Przybilla out for the season and Travis Outlaw still a month or so away from returning from left foot surgery.
> 
> Roy's sprained right hamstring, though, is the greatest concern. Portland's leading scorer (23.1 points per game) has missed eight of the team's last nine games and is due to be re-evaluated Monday.
> 
> The Blazers had lost five of their last six without him heading into Dallas on Saturday, but Miller delivered a rare offensive showcase. He'd averaged 5.0 points and made 4 of 25 shots during Portland's three-game slide, but scored 52 Saturday - including 25 in the fourth quarter and overtime - to lift the Blazers to a 114-112 win.
> 
> Miller, who'd never scored more than 37, came within two points of tying the team record, set by Damon Stoudamire on Jan. 14, 2005.
> 
> "I've had a few heated nights in my career, but I think this was one of those nights where I just didn't stop shooting," Miller said. "The other nights when I was hot, I stopped myself from shooting the ball. ...Tonight was the night where I just kept doing it. I just didn't settle."
> 
> Miller had 15 and Roy led the way with 25 when Portland won 80-74 at Charlotte on Nov. 14, but that was the last game the Bobcats (24-22) played before trading for Stephen Jackson.
> 
> Charlotte is 21-16 since Jackson's arrival, and while 15 of those wins have come at home, it's starting to learn how to win on the road. The Bobcats dropped three straight from Jan. 22-25, including the opener of their six-game trip, but they haven't lost since.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20100201/CHAPOR/gameinfo.html?ls=gt2hp0020900710


----------



## BlakeJesus

So uh, how about that Net's game? 

Sorry to rub it in, I'm sure Courtney Lee having the best game of the season didn't feel good. Gerald Wallace had a huge game, for what that's worth.


----------



## Diable

I guess we're tied with the bucks after this loss. Really disappointing after how great we played in January. We had every oppurtunity to win this game. SJax was just dreadful tonight and he let the refs get to him as well. I'm surprised he didn't ejected after he fouled out. On to Utah, I hope Deron wants to sit that out. We certainly have never had much luck there and usually get some Jess Kersey type homecooking from the refs when we go there. Damn we need some wins and real soon.


----------



## Basel

This team makes no sense to me.


----------



## Basel

So the Bobcats lose to the Nets, beat the Cavaliers, lose to the Bucks and lose to the Clippers. Go figure.

And it doesn't get easier for them with their next two games @ Utah, @ Memphis, vs. Dallas, @ Boston, vs Los Angeles (Lakers). That's pretty brutal.


----------



## someone

Tyrus is perfect for them.


----------



## Ninerballin

Basel said:


> So the Bobcats lose to the Nets, beat the Cavaliers, lose to the Bucks and lose to the Clippers. Go figure.
> 
> And it doesn't get easier for them with their next two games @ Utah, @ Memphis, vs. Dallas, @ Boston, vs Los Angeles (Lakers). That's pretty brutal.


As long as we are playing winning teams, we are fine. Unfortunately 3 of those are on the road, where we just can't simply win.


----------



## HB

I think the Bobcats have serious issues until they find some wing players off the bench. Henderson and Graham arent cutting it.


----------



## cdsniner

HB said:


> I think the Bobcats have serious issues until they find some wing players off the bench. Henderson and Graham arent cutting it.


Could not agree more. I thought Henderson we perform better than he has so far and never really understood the Graham signing in the first place. I thought getting rid of Flip Murray was a good move b/c he was a ball hog and made the offense stagnant when he was in but he definitely brought scoring off the bench.


----------



## Diable

Very nice comeback for us tonight. This team should be a lot better right now. We gave up too much for Thomas, but he's basically replacing air since we didn't have a legit PF. Last two games Tyson Chandler has looked healthy and while he's not putting up numbers at least he's being active on defense and running the floor. Beats the hell out of the total suckage we were getting out of him before he got hurt... Of course getting hurt was his major contribution to the team prior to the last couple of games as we went on that huge run in January right after he went out of the rotation. Best thing about the Thomas trade is that DJ is back playing the way he should play. He was absolutely awesome tonight. Really he's pushing Raymond the way he played tonight. Be interesting to see what will happen when Nazr comes back, we all know he likes to sulk if he doesn't get to start.

I guess LB is starting to trust Gerald Henderson. He's played him important minutes the last two games. He was a lot better in the previous game.


----------



## cdsniner

Good win wish I could've watched it.


----------



## cdsniner

Nice come from behind win for the Cats tonight over the Thunder. Durant is crazy good but Cats found a way to win.


----------



## Diable

We've gotten off to a terrific start against the Hawks. We haven't looked this good since January.


----------



## Diable

This and the Chicago loss takes our magic number down to 2. Really I'd have rather seen Milwaukee lose. We're going to get butt raped by the referees if we have to play Orlando. We wouldn't have a great chance against Atlanta, but at least it wouldn't be 8 on 5


----------

